# Jail with Postfix and Dovecot How To



## peep96 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey all,

Was looking for a one stop set up for first setting up a Jail, binding to NIC msk0, containing Postfix and Dovecot. Every tutorial I have used, I can never get it to work. Please advise. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

If http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails.html and jail(8) don't get it done, what hope is there?


----------



## peep96 (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I do have an idea how to install/manage a jail, but the main point I was trying to ask was how to configure Dovecot/Postfix.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 28, 2010)

It's a little more than you asked....
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10728

Feel free to improvize


----------



## vand777 (Sep 29, 2010)

Another link: http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 29, 2010)

What ports need redirect for a inside a nat for mail services?


----------

